# Gracie ( K)



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

This is my version of the Gracie girls top.

This is not my pattern to share so cannot post it, sorry!
I don't have the lady's permission ;-)


----------



## crochet_away (Dec 20, 2011)

Beautiful..
and i hope you do realise that there WILL be a stampede for that pattern. 
whether you can share or not


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

sooooooo purdy ! :thumbup:


----------



## cdanzinger (Sep 1, 2011)

so where do we get this pattern????? PLEASE


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

It's absolutely lovely and you *will* be swamped with requests for the pattern!!


----------



## nittineedles (Apr 14, 2011)

Adorable!


----------



## yarnawhile (Apr 9, 2012)

That is toooo cute!


----------



## Bettytut (Jan 17, 2014)

Amazing. Hope some how you can get permission. All of us would love it. Your work is beautiful.


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

beautiful pattern


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Love this design. Looks amazing!


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Beautiful and beautifully done!


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

so sweet! can you at least name the designer so we can contact her for the pattern?

pretty please???!!!


----------



## tvarnas (Apr 18, 2013)

This is almost the same that was discussed on another thread. As others have asked, would you tell us the designer or give a link to her site????


----------



## MrsO (Apr 4, 2011)

What a beautiful pattern!


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Thanks for the lovely comments ladies 
:thumbup:
The design is the same as the other thread ;-)


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

OH...........I love the design, color, & your lovely work.


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

missmolly said:


> Thanks for the lovely comments ladies
> :thumbup:
> The design is the same as the other thread ;-)


and the other thread is ???


----------



## Jimmy'swife (Nov 9, 2013)

Adorable. Really says spring is here.


----------



## Butterfly1943 (May 26, 2011)

nittineedles said:


> Adorable!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## betsy10904 (Sep 15, 2011)

Oh, so lovely!


----------



## edmondp (Feb 28, 2013)

For those asking the other thread is at:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-246784-1.html

MissMolly: What is the needle size and weight of yarn you used? Your work is fantastic!


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## CARABELLA (Sep 9, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Sand101 (Jun 1, 2013)

Lovely


----------



## Florafauna (Feb 16, 2014)

So very, very pretty :thumbup:


----------



## Reetz (Dec 11, 2013)

That is so pretty!


----------



## patmastel (Mar 2, 2012)

Absolutely Darling! We all want what we can't have. Ask permission to share! :mrgreen:


----------



## bunnysbaby (Apr 11, 2011)

Exquisite work as always. :thumbup: 

Sadness for not being able to share pattern.


----------



## BrightMoon (Aug 11, 2013)

I know this vest .


----------



## BrightMoon (Aug 11, 2013)

My friend knitted this .


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

That is so lovely and different. I like it :thumbup:


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Hi Tracy, your little sweater is gorgeous. Wow, I've read how so many here want the pattern. I don't have a little girl to knit that for, or I would probably be asking too. The color is lovely and of course, your knitting is always perfect. Thanks for posting this pretty sweater.
Best wishes,
Edie... :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

For those of you who would like this pattern, it has been posted by Irishamrock. She got it from someone who reads and understands Turkish and was able to translate. If you go to page 12 of the post listed below, you will find the hyperlink for a download of the pattern posted by Irishamrock.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-246784-12.html


----------



## arkynana (Apr 11, 2011)

It's Lovely and Unique :thumbup:


----------



## Hazel Anne (Jul 24, 2011)

Lovely work as usual.


----------



## tvarnas (Apr 18, 2013)

Mercygirl76 said:


> For those of you who would like this pattern, it has been posted by Irishamrock. She got it from someone who reads and understands Turkish and was able to translate. If you go to page 12 of the post listed below, you will find the hyperlink for a download of the pattern posted by Irishamrock.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-246784-12.html


Thank you mercygirl, I missed the link on th other thread.


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Thank you for the lovely comments ladies :-D


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

that is really sweet


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Awesome! :thumbup:


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

missmolly said:


> This is my version of the Gracie girls top.
> 
> This is not my pattern to share so cannot post it, sorry!
> I don't have the lady's permission ;-)


We have only seen it in pink. I must say your pastel yellow is very refreshing and so adorable. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Teeple (Feb 5, 2011)

Precious


----------



## Evataz (Jul 27, 2012)

Wonderful work. Thanks for sharing the translation of the pattern


----------



## South Africa (Jul 3, 2013)

Here is the pattern from a previous post. If not allowed to do this, please PM me with e-mail address and I will forward it. I downloaded the pattern from this forum.

Right Front
Copy left side Rows 1 - 38 inclusive
Row 39 Knit to end increase 3 stitches
Row 40 K8 Purl to last 5st Knit
Row 41 K5(band) k6 yo k1 yo knit 6 K8 (band)
Row 42 K8 purl 15 k 5
Row 43 K5 K6 yo k3 yo k6 k8
Row 44 knit all
Row 45/46 knit all
Row 47 k5 cast of 2 (k4 cast of 2)x 3 k5
Row 48 K5 (cast on 2 K4)x3 cast on 2 k5 (30 stitches)
Start lace
Row 1 K5 (p3 k1 yo k1)x3 p2 K8
Row 2 4 6 8 knit knit stitches purl purl stitches
Row 3 (p3 k2 yo k1)x3 p2
Row 5 (p3 k3 yo k1)x3 p2
Row 7 (p3 K4 yo K1)x3 p2
Row 9 (p3 k5 yo k1)x3 p2
Row 10 knit knit purl purl
Cast off
LEFT FRONT
Cast on 15 stitches
Rows 1 2 3 knit
Row 4 K5 p5 k5
Row 5 knit all
Repeat R 4/5 x 12 times
Row 30 k5 p5 k5
Row 31 K5 K2 yo k1 yo k2 k5 (17 st)
Row 32 k5 p7 k5
Row 33 k5 k2 yo k3 yo k2 k5 (19 st)
Row 34 k5 p9 k 5
Row 35 k5 k2 yo k5 yo k2 k5 (21 st)
Row 36 k5 p 11 k 5
Row 37 k5 k2 yo k7 yo k2 k5 (23 st)
Row 38 k5 p13 k5
Row 39 Increase 3 into first stitch k to end (26 st)
Row 40 k5 p 13 k8
Repeat rows 31/38 and 39 no increase 40 6 times
Start Lace
K8 p2 k1 yo k1 p3 (k1 yo k1 p3) till last 5st k5
knit knit st purl purl st and yo st all alternative rows
K8 p2 k2 yo k1 p3 (k2 yo k1 p3) till last 5st k5
k8 p2 k3 yo k1 p3 (k3 yo k1 p3) till last 5st k5
k8 p2 k4 yo k1 p3 (k4 yo k1 p3) till last 5st k5
k8 p2 k5 yo k1 p3 (k5 yo k1 p3) till last 5st k5
k8 p2 k6 yo k1 p3 (k6 yo k1 p3) till last 5st k5 Cast off
Miss Gracie Back
Pick up 15 stitches along shoulder cast on 13 st pick up 15 stitches along other front. (43 st)
Rows 1 2 3 knit
Row 4 k5 p33 k5
Row 5 knit
Repeat Rows 4/5 12 times
Row 30 as Row 4
Row 31 k5 *k16* yo k1 yo knit to end (45sts)
Row 32 k5 p35 k5
Row 33 k5 *k16* yo k3 yo knit to end (47sts)
Row 34 K5 p37 k5
Row 35 K5 *k16* yo k5 yo knit to end (49sts)
Row 36 K5 p39 k5
Row 37 k5 *k16* yo k6 yo knit to end (51sts)
Row 38 k5 p41 k5
Row 39 Increase 11 knit to last st increase 3 (65sts)
Row 40 k8 p41 k16
Repeat 31/38 and 39 but no increasing and 40 x 6
*16* will need to go to 20 in first repeat 24 in next and so on....
Next knit
Next k8 p 81 k16 (105 sts)
Start Lace
k1 p2 (k1 yo k1 p3) Repeat till last 12st () and p2 instead of 3 K8
*purl purl stitches and yo stitches knit knit sts*
k1 p2 (k2 yo k1 p3) repeat till last 12st () and p2 instead of 3 k8
k1 p2 (k3 yo k1 p3) repeat till last 12st () and p2 instead of 3 k8
k1 p2 (k4 yo k1 p3) repeat till last 12st () and p2 instead of 3 k8
k1 p2 (k5 yo k1 p3) repeat till last 12st () and p2 instead of 3 k8
k1 p2 (k6 yo k1 p3) repeat till last 12st () and p2 instead of 3 k8
cast off


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Beautifully knitted, and such a pretty pattern


----------



## njbetsy (Apr 18, 2012)

That is so precious. Please ask the woman if she will share the pattern.


----------



## blackat99 (Nov 4, 2011)

Very pretty, missmolly! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Beautiful work miss molly. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

Really beautiful.


----------



## Frannyward (Mar 22, 2012)

Beautiful work missmolly as usual.


----------



## Harmonysunrise (Jan 12, 2013)

Beautiful! Pattern?


----------



## Nana Mc (May 31, 2013)

WOW! It is so pretty.


----------



## sardano (Aug 5, 2013)

For those of you who would like this pattern, it has been posted by Irishamrock. She got it from someone who reads and understands Turkish and was able to translate. If you go to page 12 of the post listed below, you will find the hyperlink for a download of the pattern posted by Irishamrock.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-246784-12.html


----------



## nsnewfie1996 (Nov 19, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful Tracy...


----------



## jan the gran (Dec 3, 2012)

Looks like lots of interest ss u predicted x it is fab


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

OMG this is beautiful.  That there is no pattern. I would even buy it!!!

OOPS sorry I posted this not reading all the rest of the posts.


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Thank you for the lovely comments ladies :-D


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

So different looking..beautiful..


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

Miss Molly-- you made a beautiful job of your little sweater! It's so nice to see that the pattern works, and I am so impressed that you were able to track the pattern down and then find yourself a translator! Is yours an infant size, or is it larger? It's hard to judge from the photo. 
Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

Oh my goodness...how pretty is that...and so unique..!


----------



## maryannn (Feb 17, 2011)

The little sweater is so beautiful. I have downloaded the patten and put it into iBooks.


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Thanks ladies.....this top will fit a 3-4 year old.

Somebody wrote the pattern for us on a knitting group on f/b but I didn't feel it was my place to post it on here without her permission!


----------



## Sagarika (Jul 17, 2012)

BEAUTIFUL! This is not fair (not being able to share the pattern)

It is like showing a child, a candy and then not giving it!!!


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

Lovely


----------



## Debiknit (Jul 7, 2011)

I think it is a very cute girlie sweater top. Love the look of it. I can just see it on some little girl. A very different style. Really like this top.


----------



## BTRFLY (Mar 2, 2011)

beautiful work! A very unique pattern. I love it


----------



## simplyelizabeth (Sep 15, 2012)

Such a sweet pattern!


----------



## maryannn (Feb 17, 2011)

Sagarika said:


> BEAUTIFUL! This is not fair (not being able to share the pattern)
> 
> It is like showing a child, a candy and then not giving it!!!


The pattern download is on page 4


----------



## charlie (Feb 14, 2011)

Could I please have the pattern for the the mauve sweater. I love the pink sweater to but I would love to make the mauve sweater for my granddaughter. Thanks charlie


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

This is soooo lovely. I wish my daughter wanted knitted things for our little granddaughter. But looking at things like this that other people make helps me feel happy for them Thanks for posting. Happy Needling. jberg


----------



## Zinzin (Oct 17, 2012)

Any little girl will look so cute and beautiful with this out fit.


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

That is lovely!


----------



## Maryhm (Oct 11, 2012)

This is absolutely adorable.


----------



## yak1939 (Nov 26, 2011)

How much DK yarn did you use? Thanks!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Holy moly, Tracy! This design and your work is just stunning! What a sweet, feminine design! I just love it! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

Just too adorable!


----------



## siewclark (Feb 10, 2011)

Simply adorable!


----------



## cullenbe (Jul 3, 2011)

Wow, this is awesome!!!


----------



## WVMaryBeth (Dec 16, 2013)

This is adorable! I sure hope the pattern becomes available.


----------



## Dor (Jan 18, 2011)

its lovely.I hope we can get the the pattern. Good work


----------



## Shasta53 (Dec 24, 2011)

Darling! Great job!


----------



## Tapraol (Mar 15, 2013)

Absolutely darling!


----------



## KnittingNut (Jan 19, 2011)

Beautiful work!


----------



## elaine_1 (Apr 5, 2011)

Hi Maryann, can I download the pattern onto my Kindle???do you know would be loverly to take it on holiday to knit x


maryannn said:


> The little sweater is so beautiful. I have downloaded the patten and put it into iBooks.


----------



## Casey47 (Feb 5, 2014)

Yep - gotta find the pattern. Your work is beautiful and that is one of my favorite colors.


----------



## grannysk (Nov 7, 2011)

Really pretty - nice spring colour!! Would you share what yarn and needle size you used? Thanks


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

that is so adorable... I would like one for me!!!


----------



## Kateydid (Apr 24, 2012)

What a unique design and beautiful workmanship!


----------



## KnittingNut (Jan 19, 2011)

What a lovely pattern, and your work is beautiful. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

So Cute!!!


----------



## lakegirl517 (Nov 19, 2013)

Love this top!


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

Like the dozens of other members I find this so adorable and have printed off the instructions to give it a try. Thanks to all those responsible for the writing of this pattern and also the sharing of it..xo


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Thanks ladies for the lovely comments :thumbup:

The pattern has been posted by somebody else on this thread ( I just didn't think it was my place to post as it wasn't mine ;-) )


----------



## TRINITYCRAFTSISTER (Sep 28, 2011)

how pretty and so different


----------



## carolyn28562 (May 6, 2011)

If you get permission to share this pattern, I would be very interested. My email is [email protected]
Thank you


----------



## maryannn (Feb 17, 2011)

elaine_1 said:


> Hi Maryann, can I download the pattern onto my Kindle???do you know would be loverly to take it on holiday to knit x


After you download it, take a screenshot. Hope that helps


----------



## RedQueen (Nov 25, 2012)

Very lovely and unique. The colour is gorgeous too.


----------



## lynnlassiter (Jun 30, 2011)

so so cute! :thumbup:


----------



## leoanne (Feb 7, 2011)

If you go onto the blog for ICE yarn knitters and crocheters, it has been posted.


----------



## JoanCB (May 11, 2011)

Your knitting is so beautiful, and the yellow is very pretty.
Love the pattern. Would like to try it soon.
JoanCB


----------



## montgal (Nov 1, 2012)

Just lovely.


----------



## Antique1 (May 29, 2013)

Lovely. Would be willing to pay for pattern if your friend would share. What beautiful work you do. I love,love, love to knit.


----------



## joaniebeadgood (Mar 19, 2013)

It's just darling!


----------



## Needlesgalore (Dec 30, 2011)

Really pretty.


----------



## sanditoes48 (Feb 6, 2013)

missmolly said:


> This is my version of the Gracie girls top.
> 
> This is not my pattern to share so cannot post it, sorry!
> I don't have the lady's permission ;-)


Just BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

Mercygirl76 said:


> For those of you who would like this pattern, it has been posted by Irishamrock. She got it from someone who reads and understands Turkish and was able to translate. If you go to page 12 of the post listed below, you will find the hyperlink for a download of the pattern posted by Irishamrock.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-246784-12.html


Thank you, thank you..! There's nothing quite like wanting something one can't have, lol! Thanks for the link.
And thanks to Miss Molly for the post, and the picture.


----------



## elaine_1 (Apr 5, 2011)

ok hoping someone can help here. can anyone tell me what the second row of lace should be. I can not determine which should be knit and which should be purl on the wrong side.If anyone can help with this I should be able to work out the other rows...


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

Ronie said:


> that is so adorable... I would like one for me!!!


Yeah me too :-D


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

elaine_1 said:


> ok hoping someone can help here. can anyone tell me what the second row of lace should be. I can not determine which should be knit and which should be purl on the wrong side.If anyone can help with this I should be able to work out the other rows...


Hi Elaine sorry I was a bit slow at answering ;-) 
On the wrong side you knit the sts as they present themselves......so all the knit sts you knit and the purl sts you purl. The YO is in between the purl sts so you purl them 
Hope this helps you ;-)


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

Leoanne-- could you possibly tell us where this blog is to be found, and where the project is posted? 
Thanks!!



leoanne said:


> If you go onto the blog for ICE yarn knitters and crocheters, it has been posted.


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Thank you for all your kind comments 
This will fit a 3-4 year old


----------



## elaine_1 (Apr 5, 2011)

Do we still keep 5 and 8 stitches in garter stitch and I cant tell if they are K or P when looking ahhh

quote=missmolly]Hi Elaine sorry I was a bit slow at answering ;-) 
On the wrong side you knit the sts as they present themselves......so all the knit sts you knit and the purl sts you purl. The YO is in between the purl sts so you purl them 
Hope this helps you ;-)[/quote]


----------



## leoanne (Feb 7, 2011)

Ice Knitters and Crocheters are on Facebook. That is where the pattern was posted.


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks! I'll see if I can find them...I have a shaky relationship with Facebook and it's ways! What are they called on Facebook? ICE knitters turned nothing up...



leoanne said:


> Ice Knitters and Crocheters are on Facebook. That is where the pattern was posted.


----------



## grannysk (Nov 7, 2011)

vermontmary said:


> Thanks! I'll see if I can find them...I have a shaky relationship with Facebook and it's ways! What are they called on Facebook? ICE knitters turned nothing up...


Try Ice Yarns Knitters and Crocheters.


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

so very pretty & different!


----------



## Micromegas (May 22, 2012)

Hey! Not your usual knit!


----------



## SYAPJR (Mar 5, 2011)

Absolutely enchanting and you do such beautiful work! I can just see this on a little girl.


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

Drool, drool, drool!


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

That is such a nice pattern. I hope you can persuade your friend to release the pattern.


----------



## qod (Oct 15, 2011)

Lovely!


----------



## mochamarie (Mar 9, 2012)

Absolutely adorable and also unique. Beautiful work.  :thumbup:


----------



## grannysk (Nov 7, 2011)

jaml said:


> That is such a nice pattern. I hope you can persuade your friend to release the pattern.


The pattern is on this thread on page 10.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-246784-1.html


----------



## attycasner (Apr 25, 2013)

grannysk said:


> Try Ice Yarns Knitters and Crocheters.


This is a closed group and you have to request to join the group before you can look at any patterns.


----------



## grannysk (Nov 7, 2011)

attycasner said:


> This is a closed group and you have to request to join the group before you can look at any patterns.[/quote
> 
> I joined by clicking the request link and the following day I got a note to say I was accepted. If you use Ice Yarns it is a good site to belong to as you can see different ways to use the yarns.


----------



## KarenJo (Feb 24, 2011)

What a unique pattern. Lovely.


----------



## Kiwiflynn (Aug 6, 2013)

Beautiful pattern and knitting.


----------



## BrightMoon (Aug 11, 2013)

http://flowerandknitting.blogspot.com.tr/2014/02/firfirli-bebek-yelegi-aciklamali.html

I Found this link but it is Turkish


----------



## crafty carol (Feb 21, 2012)

lovely need to try it out


----------



## daisychains (Feb 11, 2014)

what a picture this is so beautiful well done xx


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Thank you everybody :thumbup:


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

I've started another Gracie top lol


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

missmolly said:


> I've started another Gracie top lol


I love the yellow. What color next?


----------



## xxjanexx (May 1, 2012)

I love this...it looks lovely and soft..


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Patsy Ruth said:


> I love the yellow. What color next?


Shades of pink/cerise this time lol


----------



## Woefkins (Dec 14, 2012)

As always, missmolly, your work is so fine and the pattern really lovely. The sunny yellow makes it "pop" and I have an urge to say "WOW", love it!!
Thank you for sharing your work.
Hannet


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

What a GORGEOUS pattern, your work, color, etc.!!!! I LOVE it!!! Also would like to know where we could get the pattern??


----------



## grannysk (Nov 7, 2011)

Byrdgal said:


> What a GORGEOUS pattern, your work, color, etc.!!!! I LOVE it!!! Also would like to know where we could get the pattern??


Here is the link - on page 12 there is a post from Irishamrock which has a download link on it.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-246784-12.html


----------



## Jeanette9 (Jul 24, 2012)

Really lovely :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## juerobinson433 (Mar 21, 2011)

beautiful and very unusual


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

So beautiful. Love it!


----------



## charlie (Feb 14, 2011)

Please help me with the sweater pattern. I am row where you do row 31 and 38 and 39 6 times do not know how to do row 31 because I have to many stitches thanks Charlie


----------



## charlie (Feb 14, 2011)

Miss Molly can you please help me on the sweater? I have done row 40 now doing row 31/38 and39 6 times how do I do row 31 I have 26 stitches on the needle and row 31 is 17 sts. Thank you charlie


----------



## Kathleenangel (Dec 27, 2011)

That is unique and beautiful.


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

Miss Molly, Your knitting is beautiful as usual..


----------



## soccerballetmom (Feb 13, 2014)

What a lovely and unique baby top. Love the sunny yellow color!


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

That is CUTE!


----------



## Ngaire (Jun 9, 2012)

Beautiful work. I'd love the pattern if you could kindly persuade the designer to agree to share. Thank you


----------



## bonniebb (Jul 1, 2011)

could you please direct me to the designer
thank you


----------



## Glennis (Mar 10, 2011)

This is gorgeous.


----------



## raelkcol (Feb 5, 2011)

Adorable! Too bad you can't share the pattern.


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

That's a stunning piece of work. I love your color choice too.


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

charlie said:


> Miss Molly can you please help me on the sweater? I have done row 40 now doing row 31/38 and39 6 times how do I do row 31 I have 26 stitches on the needle and row 31 is 17 sts. Thank you charlie


Hi Charlie because of the YO on previous rows you will have more sts on each set of 31-39 so you have to place the YO k1 YO in the centre of row "31" each time. Does that make sense


----------



## yak1939 (Nov 26, 2011)

missmolly said:


> Hi Charlie because of the YO on previous rows you will have more sts on each set of 31-39 so you have to place the YO k1 YO in the centre of row "31" each time. Does that make sense


Miss Molly -- How much DK yarn did this darling sweater take? Thank you!


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Hi it took approx 120 g :thumbup:


----------



## GayleMI (Oct 28, 2011)

Love it!


----------



## yak1939 (Nov 26, 2011)

missmolly said:


> Hi it took approx 120 g :thumbup:


Thank you very much!


----------



## charlie (Feb 14, 2011)

Thank You miss molly. I appreciate the help. I will try putting tarn over in the centre. Charlie


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Lovely pattern and great support by all the generous KP members to find the pattern.


----------



## timtookie (Jun 5, 2011)

That is adorable


----------



## elaine_1 (Apr 5, 2011)

If I remember rightly the following rows are K6 yo k1 yo k6 and from then on increase by four on every other 31st row. so the next rows would be k10..... then 14...... then 18....then 22 and lastly 26.. hope this makes sense it drove me mad lol 


charlie said:


> Miss Molly can you please help me on the sweater? I have done row 40 now doing row 31/38 and39 6 times how do I do row 31 I have 26 stitches on the needle and row 31 is 17 sts. Thank you charlie


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

I didn't work it out that way....I just followed the line of the middle stitch all the way through each row ;-) ;-)


----------



## elaine_1 (Apr 5, 2011)

miss molly can I please ask when you picked up stitches for the back did you pick up right or wrong side facing you .


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

elaine_1 said:


> miss molly can I please ask when you picked up stitches for the back did you pick up right or wrong side facing you .


Hi Elaine I think it was with the right side facing me ;-) 
Tracy


----------



## determined_to-knit (May 16, 2011)

Beautiful work! Your knitting is perfection!


----------



## charlie (Feb 14, 2011)

Elaine thanks I am having trouble you do row 31 then 38 and row 40 well when I start row 31 again it is on the wrong side so I was just knitting rows 31 and 38 and laving row 40 out. I am frustrated. I really want to knit sweater for my granddaughter but do not no if I can. Charlie


----------



## elaine_1 (Apr 5, 2011)

Charlie, not been on computer, but tomorrow if you tell me where you are stuck I will help xx elaine


charlie said:


> Elaine thanks I am having trouble you do row 31 then 38 and row 40 well when I start row 31 again it is on the wrong side so I was just knitting rows 31 and 38 and laving row 40 out. I am frustrated. I really want to knit sweater for my granddaughter but do not no if I can. Charlie


----------



## elaine_1 (Apr 5, 2011)

maybe this will help where it says ( repeat rows 31/38 and 39 no increase 40 six times ) what it means is. work rows 31 to 40 inclusive without the increases on row 39. six times in all. to center the pattern you need to add four stitches on each repeat, so the next row 31 will be K6 instead of 2 yo K1 yo K6 also you will have the band stitches before these. I used a stitch marker and it made it much easier... the next row 31 will be knit 10 instead of knit 6.... and just addfour stitches each repeat..we also do this on the back so if your still stuck Im happy to help. elaine


charlie said:


> Elaine thanks I am having trouble you do row 31 then 38 and row 40 well when I start row 31 again it is on the wrong side so I was just knitting rows 31 and 38 and laving row 40 out. I am frustrated. I really want to knit sweater for my granddaughter but do not no if I can. Charlie


----------



## charlie (Feb 14, 2011)

Good morning Elaine so I do rows 31 32 33 34 35 36 37 38 39 40 6 times. Where I went wrong I was doing row 31 then 38 39 and 40 then I was starting row 31 again and that was on the wrong side. I think I have it now. I can not thank you enough. You are so helpful. People in UK have really nice patterns. They are different from our patterns. Wish I could go to UK someday just to buy some different patterns. I think the people are really nice and helpful and friendly . When I get the sweater done I will post it on knitting paradise. Charlie


----------



## maryannn (Feb 17, 2011)

I have not started the vest yet. Maybe we should have a KAL.


----------



## charlie (Feb 14, 2011)

Elaine just one more question so on row 33 I am adding more stitches right it is just row 39 that I do not add stitches thanks Charlie.


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

That's a great idea!!



maryannn said:


> I have not started the vest yet. Maybe we should have a KAL.


----------



## glassbird (Jul 18, 2013)

Oh how I wish I could make this, but I can't just yet, I know my limitations. So I will just look. It is stunning!


----------



## elaine_1 (Apr 5, 2011)

remembering you are repeating all the rows from 31 to 40. place markers for the bands
row 40 says k5 p13 k8 
the k5 and k8 are the bands. so the pattern between the markers. for the next repeat will be 
row 31 k6 yo k1 yo k6
32) p7
33) k6 yo k3 yo k6
34) p9
35) k6 yo k5 yo k6
36) p11
37) k6 yo k7 yo k6


so if you look the k2 has become k6 on all the rows. the repeats after that the 6 becomes k10... has that helped. you will kick yourself when you realize what your doing. its so easy, you just need to recognize the stitch that is changing, and that you are repeating all the rows. elaine


----------



## Antique1 (May 29, 2013)

Hi, I can't seem to find the pattern. I tried looking up Gracie and other sites but can't find it. hELP please. It is such a darling pattern and I have 4 granddaughters I could knit for. Thanks so much, really appreciate
It.


----------



## elaine_1 (Apr 5, 2011)

Hi Charlie, this is not my pattern I believe it is Turkish translated.


charlie said:


> Good morning Elaine so I do rows 31 32 33 34 35 36 37 38 39 40 6 times. Where I went wrong I was doing row 31 then 38 39 and 40 then I was starting row 31 again and that was on the wrong side. I think I have it now. I can not thank you enough. You are so helpful. People in UK have really nice patterns. They are different from our patterns. Wish I could go to UK someday just to buy some different patterns. I think the people are really nice and helpful and friendly . When I get the sweater done I will post it on knitting paradise. Charlie


----------



## Marjh (Nov 20, 2013)

A beautiful little girl's top - lovely colour and well done. Some little girl is going to look really cute in it!!


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

glassbird said:


> Oh how I wish I could make this, but I can't just yet, I know my limitations. So I will just look. It is stunning!


Hi It's not difficult to knit. If you follow Elaine's helpful instructions below, you'll be fine ;-)


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Marjh said:


> A beautiful little girl's top - lovely colour and well done. Some little girl is going to look really cute in it!!


Thank you. I've not knitted it for anybody ~ it will be getting listed in classifieds lol


----------



## CalmHeart (Feb 25, 2014)

Under Gracie girls top Mar 29 in Submitted how tos/patterns - lilydong has written out the pattern. I don't know how it compares but you might want to look at it.


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

CalmHeart said:


> Under Gracie girls top Mar 29 in Submitted how tos/patterns - lilydong has written out the pattern. I don't know how it compares but you might want to look at it.


Hi lilydong has posted the same pattern that we've all been using :thumbup:


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

I think she fixed some of the errors... I'm not sure! 
Can you repeat what needles and yarn size you used? I think I recall #4 and DK, but am not sure if that is UK terminology or US!
Thanks for your work on this-- I love your version!!




missmolly said:


> Hi lilydong has posted the same pattern that we've all been using :thumbup:


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Hi yes it was DK yarn and 4mm needles :thumbup:


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

I've just finished Gracie #2 ;-) 

Will post photos tomorrow.....it's not showing up too good in this light


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

I can't wait to see your pics, Miss Molly! You have managed to start a landslide of these little jackets! I'm casting on right now...


----------



## elaine_1 (Apr 5, 2011)

Blimey missmolly, you got lightning fast needles. 


missmolly said:


> I've just finished Gracie #2 ;-)
> 
> Will post photos tomorrow.....it's not showing up too good in this light


----------



## dianeellis (Jun 25, 2013)

love it tracy


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Thanks ladies :-D 

I've just cast on for the new one but it will take me a while to work it out as I'm back at work tomorrow lol

Maybe I should have taken the week off! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## cleantea (Nov 11, 2012)

miss molly, its absolutely beautiful .thank you for sharing it with us.
I am also going to try this pattern when I have finished the set I am doing at the moment.


----------



## cpreston1 (Apr 23, 2011)

love the top.what pattern is the shawl it looks beautiful


----------



## gailr1 (Sep 23, 2011)

I've finished my Gracie top and I'm quite pleased with it


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

Love the pink - did it take you a long time?


----------



## gailr1 (Sep 23, 2011)

I've been working on it off and on for about a week


----------



## juerobinson433 (Mar 21, 2011)

looks beautiful.


----------



## kacey66 (Sep 9, 2013)

It is gorgeous as always from your needles!


----------



## Evataz (Jul 27, 2012)

Very nice top and the color will pleased any girl.


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

My grandaughter is only 2, but a big 2, so I have used 3.75 needles and size wise it has come out fine. I left out the last chevron on the back as it was getting too wide for Willows size. Problem, I don't like how it fastens. I've played around with it and it just seems that there's something missing but as yet I'm not sure what. I might try and join the back and small front together the same as the other side.


----------



## maryannn (Feb 17, 2011)

Gailr1, it is so beautiful. I just love it.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Love the bright pink, will look fabulous on a little girl. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## RedQueen (Nov 25, 2012)

Love the pink! Very pretty. I really like it in the bright colours.


----------



## Zinzin (Oct 17, 2012)

What can I say, never get tired of looking at these beautiful dress knitted by each one. Lovely colours too.


----------



## Zinzin (Oct 17, 2012)

gailr1 said:


> I've finished my Gracie top and I'm quite pleased with it


What a perfect knit. Beautiful, vibrant colour. Sooo pretty.


----------



## Pakpy (Feb 24, 2014)

Do you have the pattern for the baby blanket


----------



## Zinzin (Oct 17, 2012)

Pakpy said:


> Do you have the pattern for the baby blanket


Oh yeah, I was so focused on the baby dress, did not pay any attention to the pretty baby blanket. It is indeed very beautiful.


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Sorry I'm late replying to this question.....the shawl pattern can be found here.
Just scroll down to Lily :thumbup:

http://maybebaby-knitting.webs.com/shawlsindk.htm


----------

